# Cloudy water from a fine sand substrate



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

i set up my 10-gallon using play sand....it is very fine. i rinsed it many times and got most of the silica dust out of it. then i put it in the tank and filled it. the water is a little bit cloudy. i have been running a filter since yesterday hoping it would clear it out, but it is still a little cloudy. i have not added fish yet. the filter i have is brand new but i am going to yank the media before i add fish and use a bunch of seeded media from my other tanks to get it cycled. i plan on putting my cories from another tank because the substrate there is rough on their barbels and i want them to have sand. 

will the water eventually clear out on its own? did i just not wash the sand enough? anything i can do besides taking it all out and washing it more?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Make some water changes and turn the filter off for a day or so, I don't even rinse my sand before I cap the soil with it and all I need to do to get it to clear up is several water changes, I always wait to turn on my filters until the sand settles so that the sand doesn't mess up the propeller.


----------

